# downhill bike for crosscountry use



## ras-warrior (Jun 16, 2004)

I read somewhere that it's stupid to be riding a downhill bike for cross country use. So I have to agree for some of the points like the weight and geometry issues but if all you got is a downhill bike and you want to ride I say go for it.

So my question is this, I have a VPFree which I take it was built for the downhill with the occasional hill to climb, is it also good for an aggressive cross country ride? or is the geometry just not made for it?
Thanks for any help you can throw in.
Respects.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ras-warrior said:


> I read somewhere that it's stupid to be riding a downhill bike for cross country use. ...............


i think it's stupid to tell others how they should ride their bikes............


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

westcoast, your mono wont take the abuse of dirt jumping, go huck it off a 30 foot drop. NOW!!!




You can do xc on your vp-free.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> westcoast, your mono wont take the abuse of dirt jumping, go huck it off a 30 foot drop.............................


i read somewhere that the seat tube angle is all wrong for 30 footers.......


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

I read that too, but that it's great for 40 footers, so have fun  

Yeah, just ride the bike and have fun. If you don't like riding XC on it, then just do it more and you'll get used to it. The vp-free is desinged to be able to handle hills and XC


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

No worries. I agree with WC, who cares what others say. I use take my DH bike (est. weight 52lbs) out on XC trails riding as much as I can and hike what I cannot pedal up. Takes longer, but it works for me. Since I keep spending money on my DH and cannot afford to buy another bike at the moment. I still have fun and that's the important part.


----------



## BBOYD (Mar 22, 2004)

I ride mine all the time @ 44lbs and I can keep up with all X C guys on the trail. They loose me on the uphills but I catch them pretty fast. I sold my XC bike and my freeride bike cause I like riding the DH bike better!


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

I just did a XC race on my 42+ pound bullit....AND DIDNT FINISH LAST! I agree that some of the parts you will have to walk, especially during a 7mile tech. uphill section...but it was worth it. Just seeing all the XC peoples faces, priceless. It was definetly a workout, but once I did it, I was like wow....I did it. Thinking about doing a 12 hour race next....who knows. The VP-Free might be a bit better or a ride, due to the fact of it being a bit taller. Give it a go.....what can you lose?


----------



## ras-warrior (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey guys, right on. Thanks for the support and I personally agree with the fact that it's all about havin' a good time and not, whats built for what.
In any case I do plan on ridin' the VPFree like it was meant to be, hard!!!
ride on and ride hard!
respects.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

....but, you might have more fun on a whippy HT. I mean you can ride a beach cruiser if you want....


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

I hope this isnt going to branch off into another desert island fiasco again....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

*it's all good.*

I think that's stupid. Ride what you can and where you can with respect to people who built the trail for you. I mean stuff like sliding 10ft with your rear wheel locked up is just a plain disrespect. But if don't do anything like that, why not? I just don't get it...


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

look at it this way if you can keep up on you dh rig then if you get a xc bike you'll humiliate folks ...i say just ride ...30 lbs 40lbs ...meah ...just ride it ...more wieght makes you stronger ...more strength will eventually make you faster ...
some guys ride dh rigs xc for that purpose ...


----------



## SprungShoulders (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, totally agree: whatever works for ya.  Heck, from what I've seen, most of the XC race folk walk the tough stuff - uphill or down - anyhow, so you're not at too much of a disadvantage on the way up, and have a HUGE edge on the way down...well, for XC races that actually have a downhill, that is. .....Thanks, NORBA, for turning XC bike racing into a dirt crit.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

*this'n heah is all y'all needs...*



red5 said:


> No worries. I agree with WC, who cares what others say. I use take my DH bike (est. weight 52lbs) out on XC trails riding as much as I can and hike what I cannot pedal up. Takes longer, but it works for me. Since I keep spending money on my DH and cannot afford to buy another bike at the moment. I still have fun and that's the important part.


That's right. End of story. Ride what you like where you like.

The discussion of DH/FR distinctions is for those who are focusing on one or the other as their primary use for the bike. If you are just starting out riding, it won't matter as much. They are technical discussions. Simply put, a person asking your question isn't at the point in riding where it makes a difference.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*walk up or down?*

what's less fun: walking up or down? if you're not a xc racer, then vp-free would be a cool trail bike. all the fun on the dh, and get a stonger workout on the climbs. what a deal.

best world: vp-free x & a good hardtail with sid or z1 eta.

got money lefter over, then get a road or cross bike.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

A quiver of bikes is nice to have bit I say ride what yuou have and balls to the naysayers....


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

TrailNut said:


> what's less fun: walking up or down? if you're not a xc racer, then vp-free would be a cool trail bike. all the fun on the dh, and get a stonger workout on the climbs. what a deal.
> 
> best world: vp-free x & a good hardtail with sid or z1 eta.
> 
> got money lefter over, then get a road or cross bike.


 late to the party? this thread is 5 months old!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

The first VP Free I ever saw was set up croos country / all mountain style with a Maverick fork and mostly XTR parts.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

The bike was made to ride however you want.
Besides you'll get a better workout grinding around on a big sled.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> late to the party? this thread is 5 months old!


 I'm getting really tired of seeing WAY old threads come up!!!!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I'm getting really tired of seeing WAY old threads come up!!!!


 no kidding, the original poster has 2 posts to his name...doubt he's around...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> no kidding, the original poster has 2 posts to his name...doubt he's around...


 You should start blocking people that bring up threads more than a month old unless it is an update to an event occuring in the thread or a followup to something important.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

this is like the 3rd or 4th in 2 days...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone else find it's like that annoying out-of-it guy at parties who's always 5 steps behind a conversation that cant stay with a topic?

discuss...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

zedro said:


> anyone else find it's like that annoying out-of-it guy at parties who's always 5 steps behind a conversation that cant stay with a topic?
> 
> discuss...


i find its more like a self centered depressed person who only talks about them selves...and how bad there life is...


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

BJ- said:


> i find its more like a self centered depressed person who only talks about them selves...and how bad there life is...


Were people with feelings too BJ!


----------

